# Question about 1947 AF 342 NPR SIT Switcher



## spgripside

I HAVE QUESTIONS ABOUT WHAT I BELIEVE IS A RARE 1947 A.C. GILBERT AMERICAN FLYER
S GAUGE 0-8-0 DC SWITCHER 342. IT IS A NICKEL PLATE ROAD DIECAST METAL
LOCOMOTIVE STEAM ENGINE AND COAL TENDER, WTH SMOKE GENERATOR IN THE TENDER.

Research says:

This model made in 1947, had "American Flyer Lines" but no box around the Nickel
Plate Road herald.

Its smoke unit is in the tender.

Since there's no box around the Nickel Plate Road herald, i believe it was made
between 1946 and 1948.

"American Flyer Lines" on the tender says it's 1947 or 1948.
Smoke in tender says it's 1946 or 1947.

And both boiler handrails terminate short of the cab.

I currently have this item up for online action, and many people have commented
on how rare this engine is.

Is this a very rare 1947 DC 342?

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## flyernut

spgripside said:


> I HAVE QUESTIONS ABOUT WHAT I BELIEVE IS A RARE 1947 A.C. GILBERT AMERICAN FLYER
> S GAUGE 0-8-0 DC SWITCHER 342. IT IS A NICKEL PLATE ROAD DIECAST METAL
> LOCOMOTIVE STEAM ENGINE AND COAL TENDER, WTH SMOKE GENERATOR IN THE TENDER.
> 
> Research says:
> 
> This model made in 1947, had "American Flyer Lines" but no box around the Nickel
> Plate Road herald.
> 
> Its smoke unit is in the tender.
> 
> Since there's no box around the Nickel Plate Road herald, i believe it was made
> between 1946 and 1948.
> 
> "American Flyer Lines" on the tender says it's 1947 or 1948.
> Smoke in tender says it's 1946 or 1947.
> 
> And both boiler handrails terminate short of the cab.
> 
> I currently have this item up for online action, and many people have commented
> on how rare this engine is.
> 
> Is this a very rare 1947 DC 342?
> 
> Thanks for any responses.


To answer your question, yep, it's rare and demands a nice price. Figure, at a minimum, about $400 bucks to start, and I wouldn't sell it for less than $6-700.


----------



## spgripside

flyernut said:


> To answer your question, yep, it's rare and demands a nice price. Figure, at a minimum, about $400 bucks to start, and I wouldn't sell it for less than $6-700.


Thanks for getting back to me on that. Great news, right now it is only bid up to $47. If you want to see pictures, they are here.


----------



## flyernut

Nice. It appears the boiler face is missing?? I'll keep this on my watch list.


----------



## spgripside

Yes, the front of the boiler is open, and there is a light inside.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

I saw you got about $255 or so for this item. Consideirng the condition, I'd say you did rather well. And whoever got it will put some time and a few bucks into cleaning and servicing + a replacement or repro boiler front and it will be chugging along the tracks real soon. That was a nice find....wish it were me. Saw you also had a decent #332 for sale as well. I would have loved that one too. Got any more goodies like those??


----------



## spgripside

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I saw you got about $255 or so for this item. Consideirng the condition, I'd say you did rather well. And whoever got it will put some time and a few bucks into cleaning and servicing + a replacement or repro boiler front and it will be chugging along the tracks real soon. That was a nice find....wish it were me. Saw you also had a decent #332 for sale as well. I would have loved that one too. Got any more goodies like those??


Sorry, but all the trains we were lucky enough to find at the estate sale are sold. Thanks for all the info and bids. We are very happy with the results of the auctions, and will post again if we find any more.


----------



## Magne-rail

I had one about three years ago, I would say it was in VG condition, nothing missing or broken all original. I sold it at a Train meet for $410.00.. I was asking $475.00...Even though after 35 years of collecting it was my first S.I.T. No.342, I just don't collect the link couple stuff. The S.I.T. locs that are rare would be the No.342 and the No.332....I have had a few S.I.T. No.322 & No.312...Please, make sure you buy an original boiler front for it. Don't put a repo on it.

Sal


----------



## flyernut

I recently picked up a very nice 342AC for $150 bucks.. All original, smokes and runs great.


----------



## Magne-rail

flyernut said:


> I recently picked up a very nice 342AC for $150 bucks.. All original, smokes and runs great.


Nice pickup flyernut. Was it all original? Would like to see some photos. 

Sal


----------



## flyernut

Magne-rail said:


> Nice pickup flyernut. Was it all original? Would like to see some photos.
> 
> Sal


All original, nothing broken. It even still has the small hood on the head-light. Lot's of times these seem to be broken. I'll post some pix later today.. Got a whole lot of stuff to get done!!!!


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer

Plenty of work for the long, cold winter....eh buddy??


----------

